# QUESTION ABOUT FSH & LH??



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi havent been on this thread for a while, although have been browsing, hope evrybody is good

Im due to go in for tx planning app in 5 weeks and have requested for FSH & LH bloods to be taken with gp so they are up to date
Can anybody tell me when these ned to be done as i am on day 3 now

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they need to be done between day one and 5, day 3 being indeed.

these tests dont really need to be up to date as ivf wales now use AMH which is thought to be more acurate


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara, how are you havent spoken in a while, ive been on cycle buddies thread 
Only 5 weeks now for tx planning appointment, had all my consent forms and dvd im so excited it all seems so real now, its been a long time coming.
 

I spoke to the clinic today and have my bloods for HIV, HEP B&C booked in for Thursday next week (suite 2), so thought it would be handy to have fsh & lh done also so that it dont delay anything.
What is AMH?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

AMH is a type of hormone that is released from antral follicles in the ovaries (small follicles at the start of a cycle). this hormone is thought to give an indication of the amount of eggs left iin the ovaries and also is used as a guide to drug dosage with IVF. this is not meant to fluctuate like FSH and goes down as the egg supply depletes. FSH changes from month to month


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Kara, I may just wait until i go to clinic on thurday then

xx


----------

